# C.C. Soda



## sconniegirl (Feb 2, 2011)

I found an old C.C. SODA bottle in a ravine which had been used as a dump at some point in the past.  On the top of the bottle it says C.C. SODA on both sides, while on one of the bottom sides it says PROPERTY OF COCA COLA / CONTAINS 7 FL OZS., and on the other side BOTTLING CO.INC. / BLOOMINGTON, ILL.  On the underside is a strange symbol, with a 9, a 1, and a 2 adjacent.







 Close up views: 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/realmoftarvalon/photos/IMG_2040.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/realmoftarvalon/photos/IMG_2041.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/realmoftarvalon/photos/IMG_2042.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/realmoftarvalon/photos/IMG_2043.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/realmoftarvalon/photos/IMG_2044.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/realmoftarvalon/photos/IMG_2046.jpg


 Does anyone know how old this bottle may be?  Quite common or is it worth anything?

 Thanks for any help!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
 I believe this style of bottle was in use during the 1920's - 30's ..and would be called a deco soda, consistent with the art deco movement of that time.. probably not rare, since I found one as well.. [] The experts in this genre are bound to come along and give you more info..


----------



## towhead (Feb 3, 2011)

I have one too, so for sure it is not rare[]  -Julie

 Would it be a flavoring bottle?


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Feb 3, 2011)

there are many different varients of c.c. sodas throughout the states, i have a few from PA


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 3, 2011)

I beleive the value to the bottle depends on what city an state the bottle came from...


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 3, 2011)

Those numbers on the bottom are a code to where and when the bottle was made.  It was made by Owens Glass Co. in 1932.  The 2 is the date code.  Someone else may be able to tell you which plant it was made at.  
 The approximate value of a bottle like that in nice condition would be $10 - $20.  With a chip like that it has very little value to a collector, less than $5.


----------



## sconniegirl (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your insight!  I really appreciate the help!  I'll be keeping this bottle as a fun piece for my bookshelves 

 Out of curiosity, do any of you know if all Coca Cola was bottled as C.C. Soda at this time, or if it was a regional thing?  It's so hard to find any information on C.C. Soda.  No mention of it at all at any Coca Cola website I've seen.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it was just another brand of soda being offered in their product line.. they never stopped making Coke once they started.


----------



## digdug (Feb 3, 2011)

The CC Soda bottle is also referred to as a Flavor Bottle.  Coca-Cola only came in bottles with the Coca-Cola in the script lettering.  Bottles like yours would of held a 'flavored' beverage such as orange, lemon lime, grape, etc.
    Bottlers wanted to add flavors that the customers would want, to offer something more than just a Cola beverage.
 Cool bottle though.


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  digdug
> 
> The CC Soda bottle is also referred to as a Flavor Bottle.  Coca-Cola only came in bottles with the Coca-Cola in the script lettering.  Bottles like yours would of held a 'flavored' beverage such as orange, lemon lime, grape, etc.
> Bottlers wanted to add flavors that the customers would want, to offer something more than just a Cola beverage.
> Cool bottle though.


 Yeah What Digdug said... I was going to say almost exact samething....


----------



## sconniegirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahh, interesting!  Thank you very much for that information, Digdug!  Never knew about the 'flavor bottles.'


----------



## logueb (Feb 7, 2011)

Until 1960,  The Coca Cola Company based in Atlanta, Georgia was  only interested in the Coke product.  The Coca Cola Bottling companies bought the syrup from the The Coca Cola Company and bottled it.  The right to bottle Coke was sold for $1.  It's important to note that "The Coca Cola Company"   and the "Coca Cola Bottling " Companies were different companies.  Each bottler had different designs for their "Flavored" drinks .  In 1960 The Coca Cola Company bought the "Fanta" trademark from a German Company and began to sell  Sprite, Fanta flavors,etc.  I enjoy collecting the various art deco  Flavor bottles.  The C C Soda was probably a lemon-lime flavor.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 7, 2011)

> Someone else may be able to tell you which plant it was made at.


Streator Ill.

 Bloomington Ill. I would think wide distribution area so they may be more common than a smaller town.


----------

